# Peter Falk



## Michael (Jun 24, 2011)

Word is out that actor Peter Falk, better known for his detective work as "Columbo", has passed. I did not watch much television as a child but I do remember his shows well [my dad was an avid fan]. He will be missed.


----------



## baron (Jun 24, 2011)

He was one of my favorite actors. I just love his one more question.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 24, 2011)

baron said:


> He was one of my favorite actors. I just love his one more question.



I like how Greg Koukl employs Columbo's methods in his book _Tactics_. He incorporates the "just one more question" approach into apologetics.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 24, 2011)

Peter Falk (1927-2011). Complications of Alzheimer's Disease at 83. RIP (one hopes).


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 24, 2011)

Great show. We know who dunnit from the beginning and then enjoy watch them squirm at the unlikely hands of Lootenant Columbo.

Innocent entertainment.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know this Columbo fellow you speak of, but I do know the grandfather who reads the story with kissing in it to his sick grandson. 

"As you wish..."

Yes, he will be missed.


----------



## Philip (Jun 24, 2011)

Watched an episode of _Columbo_ this evening in memory.


----------



## Michael (Jun 25, 2011)

It was interesting how Columbo would often refer to his wife [who we never met] and how her experiences would help him solve cases.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




Scottish Lass said:


> I don't know this Columbo fellow you speak of, but I do know the grandfather who reads the story with kissing in it to his sick grandson.
> 
> "As you wish..."
> 
> Yes, he will be missed.


 
Great movie!


----------



## dudley (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes Farewell Inspector Columbo, Peter Falk. His TV series in the 70’s playing the curious and not as dumb as he appeared police inspector was one of my favorite mystery sleuths.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 25, 2011)

Michael said:


> It was interesting how Columbo would often refer to his wife [who we never met] and how her experiences would help him solve cases.



There was a short-lived TV series in the late 70s called "Mrs. Columbo," which was about the wife of the detective. It starred Kate Mulgrew, who was only 23 at the time!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2011)

I am currently working on a TV shoot. Well, we are actually wrapping it up. Most of the people are from Hollywood. Yesterday when almost all of their phones went off within a two minute span with news about Falk's death. Several of them had worked with him and knew him well. They each said that he was a kind and loving person. (If he hadn't been these folks would not have glossed him over. They aren't like that at all!) "Columbo' was a classic show.


----------



## Herald (Jun 25, 2011)

So, Lawrence, as you a pastor turned actor now? Should we be expecting a sitcom staring Lawrence Underwood?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 25, 2011)

Columbo: Using the Socratic method to catch the bad guys. "Just one more thing..." Loved it.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 25, 2011)

He could also act dramatically: his appearance is one of the highlights of one of the movie versions of Arthur Conan Doyle's _Lost World_.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 26, 2011)

Herald said:


> So, Lawrence, as you a pastor turned actor now? Should we be expecting a sitcom staring Lawrence Underwood?


 No! I have been working in the Art Department for a show. It has been rather interesting to say the least. One of my props is rather prominent. I don't think I will be making a career change, however.


----------

